# Rock Shox Reverb sinkt ab!?



## matzekane76 (18. August 2011)

Hallo,
habe mir vor kurzem eine Rock Shox Reverb in mein RZ 120 gebaut.
Fünf Wochen Fahrspaß pur, doch heute sackt sie während der Fahrt langsam aber sicher ab. Nach betätigen des Remotehebels fährt sie sich wie gewohnt in die höchste Stellung um dann bei Aufsitzen wie abzusinken.
Hat jemand ähnliches erlebt und kann mir weiterhelfen?
Dachte daran sie zu entlüften, obwohl mir das nicht plausibel erscheint. Immerhin reagiert sie ja noch bei Knopfdruck.

Hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe, fahre in vier Wochen in die Berge!

Grüße
Matzekane


----------



## OrdenKubus (18. August 2011)

Mh komisch... hab meine jetzt ca 4 Wochen und heute hatte ich auch den Verdacht das die Reverb sich während der Fahrt um einige Zentimeter senkt. Wollte das morgen nochmal genau testen, weil ich auch hier im Forum noch nie derartiges gelesen hab....
Bei mir funktionierte die Stütze ab Werk, also kein entlüften oder sonstiges nötig gewesen. Bei mir funktioniert allerdings die Geschwindigkeitseinstellung nicht, in jeder Rädchenposition geht sie sehr schnell raus. Das soll aber laut nen anderen Thread nach kurzem entlüften weggehen, bin nur noch nicht zu gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erpete (18. August 2011)

matzekane76 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir vor kurzem eine Rock Shox Reverb in mein RZ 120 gebaut.
> Fünf Wochen Fahrspaß pur, doch heute sackt sie während der Fahrt langsam aber sicher ab. Nach betätigen des Remotehebels fährt sie sich wie gewohnt in die höchste Stellung um dann bei Aufsitzen wie abzusinken.
> Hat jemand ähnliches erlebt und kann mir weiterhelfen?
> ...



Probier mal den Speed-Regler ganz Richtung "langsam" zu drehen, siehe mein Posting: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8635587&postcount=200


----------



## michael.schanki (19. August 2011)

Das koennte daran liegen, dass etwas zuviel Oel im System ist!
Wenns dann draussen sehr warm ist, kanns passieren, das der Remote immer leicht betaetigt ist und die Stuetze dadurch absinkt!
Hast schon mal entlueftet?
Hat bei mir geholfen!

VG


----------



## matzekane76 (22. August 2011)

Hallo und Danke für Eure Tipps.
Das verändern der "Ausfahrgescheindigkeit" hat tatsächlich was gebracht.
Zumindest ist sie bisher nicht wieder abgesackt. Das mit dem Öl klingt aber auch plausibel. Wir werden sehen.
Gruß


----------



## Del-Drago (22. August 2011)

hatte das gleiche dei einer ganz neuen bei der ersten fahrt.
hab sie einfach ungetauscht.
Gruss


----------



## michael.schanki (22. August 2011)

Durch die Aenderung der Ausfedergeschwindigkeit aenderst du quasi den Oelstand im System.
Normal sollte der Oelstand so sein, das auch bei hoechster Ausfedergeschwindigkeit nichts passiert.
Ist allerdings zuviel Oel im System, musst du die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit reduzieren und es funzt auch wieder! Wobei du eben die Geschwindigkeit nicht wirklich reduzierst, sondern einfach nur den Oelstand solang ueber den Speed-Regler reduzierst, bis die maximal moegliche Geschwindigkeit erreicht ist. Erst ab dann, kannst du die Geschwindigkeit ueber den Regler weiter reduzieren!
Die sauberste Loesung waere, das Teil mal ordentlich nach Anleitung zu entlueften!

Viele Gruesse


----------



## OrdenKubus (22. August 2011)

Bei mir war es zuviel Öl!
Hab an der Remote die Entlüftungsschraube einige Umdrehungen geöffnet und es kam gleich ein paar Tropfen Öl rausgedrückt.
Jetzt senkt sie sich nicht mehr von alleine ab und der Speed-Regler funktioniert nun
auch!


----------



## 29erpete (22. August 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> Bei mir war es zuviel Öl!
> Hab an der Remote die Entlüftungsschraube einige Umdrehungen geöffnet und es kam gleich ein paar Tropfen Öl rausgedrückt.
> Jetzt senkt sie sich nicht mehr von alleine ab und der Speed-Regler funktioniert nun
> auch!



Hi,

hast du die Schraube am Hebel oder an der Stütze aufgemacht?
In welcher Stellung war der Speed-Regler?

thx


----------



## OrdenKubus (22. August 2011)

Am Hebel (Remote) nur ein paar Umdrehungen^^
Der Regler war auf max. Speed eingestellt.
Is auch nur ganz wenig was an Öl rausdrückt, aber scheint zu reichen um die Funktion zu beeinträchtigen. -.-


----------



## 29erpete (22. August 2011)

danke!

ich werds mal probieren, zum Entlüften hab ich keine Lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OrdenKubus (22. August 2011)

29erpete schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> ich werds mal probieren, zum Entlüften hab ich keine Lust



hatte ich auch nicht^^ 
nach meinen ersten entlüftungsdebakel, wart ich damit lieber bis es gar nicht anders geht!


----------



## Schoppaaa (11. Juli 2012)

Hey leute,
habe seit einigen Wochen auch den fall das die Reverb beim aufsetzen absinkt. Die bleibt beim Absteigen allerdings nicht in der abgesackten Position sondern federt wieder hoch.
Also beim aufsitzen fühlt es sich für mich so an als wäre eine kleine Federgabel eingebaut, so das die Stütze ein paar cm absinkt.

Habe das ganze system schon entlüftet und als es nichts gebracht hat, wie hier beschrieben die Schraube am Hebel leicht gelöst um Öl entweichen zu lassen.
Hat aber alles nichts gebracht.

Könnte es vll an dem Luftdruck der Reverb liegen?
Eigentlich steht ja in der Anleitung man soll daran nichts verändern, aber das scheint mir einfach logisch.
Falls es das sein kann, weiss jemand wieviel Druck darein gehört?
Möchte die Reverb auch nur ungerne zurückschicken...


----------



## zwops (21. Juli 2012)

Hi,
Komme gerade aus dem Alpen-Urlaub wieder und habe das jetzt ganz frisch das gleiche problem mit der Reverb wie mein Vorredner.
Sie sinkt beim aufsitzen ca 2 cm ab...wie ein sag bei einer Gabel.
Habe sie jetzt eineinhalb Jahre und das Problem ist zum ersten mal aufgetaucht.
Wie sind eigentlich eure Erfahrungen mit der Reverb bei Kälte?
War erstmals mit dem Bike in dem die Reverb steckt bei ca 0 grad unterwegs.
Spielt sowas ne Rolle für das Innenleben der Reverb ?


----------



## Thrillhouse (21. Juli 2012)

Hatte das jetzt auch, dass meine Reverb etwas "einfedert" - ca. 5mm beim Aufsitzen. Habe einfach den Luftdruck kontrolliert auf der Ventilkappe steht 250 Psi. Im Ausgefahrenen Zustand waren bei mir aber nur 200 Psi drin ==> Aufgepumpt - seit dem wieder alles normal und kein Einsinken mehr.


----------



## XmuhX (23. Juli 2012)

Finde ich ja interessant das einige scheinbar das gleiche Problem mit der Reverb zur Zeit haben! 

Entlüften war kein Problem, hat aber nichts bei dem Federgabeleffekt gebracht.
Nachdem ich den Druck in der Stütze kontrollieren wollte, stellte ich fest das dort Öl beim Luft ablassen rauskommt...ist das Normal?!
Anschliessend habe ich die 250psi wieder reingepumpt, was jedoch Null bringt und der Druck irgendwie nicht in die Sattelstütze geht.

Danach habe ich nochmal den Hebel vorne Entlüftet, aber da war das Öl noch drinn und alles ok. Bin Ratlos mit dem Mistding! 

Edit:
LOL! Wasn Dreck...wie soll man das Wissen wenn keine Anleitung dabei ist.
Hab was gefunden und mußte echt lachen, da jetzt auch die zwei Spritzen zum Entlüften Sinn machen. "http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/02/16/rock-shox-reverb-so-geht-der-service/".

Der Federeffekt ist damit aber noch immer nicht behoben.


----------



## Schoppaaa (23. Juli 2012)

Hab genau das selbe gemacht wie du und auch noch das problem.
Ich denke wir kommen wohl ums einschicken nicht drum herum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (23. Juli 2012)

Mit dem Gedanken spiele ich auch schon...ärgerlich echt!
Hab das Ding nichtmal ein Jahr, und versuche das mal auf Garantie oder Kulanz laufen zu lassen, da es schwer nach nem Herstellungsfehler aussieht und sicher nicht umsonst so viele gleiche Probleme damit im Netz zu finden sind! 

Gut das ich meine alte Stütze noch habe, und weiter Biken kann!


----------



## Fred21 (24. Juli 2012)

Seit Sonntag hat meine Reverb nach nur ca. 2 Monaten Einsatz auch dieses neue Feder - "Feature". Sie hat jetzt im voll ausgefahrenen Zustand 10 bis 15 mm Federweg. Luft ablassen und Hydraulik entlüften hat alles nichts gebracht. 

Werde sicher auch demnächst ein Paket packen müssen, obwohl ich schon Bock hätte das Ding mal auseinander zunehmen. In einem englischen Forum hat einer geschrieben, man müsste nur eine Verschraubung mit etwas loctite wieder anziehen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung was da genau schief läuft?


----------



## 29erpete (24. Juli 2012)

Die Reparatur mit x Tools und Flüssigkeiten spricht wohl eher fürs einschicken:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tuesday-Reverb-Refurbish-2012.html


----------



## XmuhX (24. Juli 2012)

Yo als Exschlosser juckt es mich auch in den Fingern der Ursache auf den Grund zu gehen, aber lieber schauen das Rockshox die Umtauscht. Werde heut Abend mal n netten Brief ausetzen!


----------



## Landyphil (28. Juli 2012)

matzekane76 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir vor kurzem eine Rock Shox Reverb in mein RZ 120 gebaut.
> Fünf Wochen Fahrspaß pur, doch heute sackt sie während der Fahrt langsam ......Hat jemand ähnliches erlebt .............




Im Einsatz seit Ende Februar, habe gerade die 7e defekt - absolut zum Kotzen das Teil. Ich werde mir eine Fox holen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. August 2012)

Die Stützen saugen Luft wie sau...

ich empfehle die Gravity Dropper... rein mechanisch... richtig rum montiert hält die ewig

Zur Reverb gibt es hier eine Anleitung:

http://www.frosthelm.de/maschinenraum/rockshox_reverb_service/


----------



## XmuhX (13. August 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Zur Reverb gibt es hier eine Anleitung:
> 
> http://www.frosthelm.de/maschinenraum/rockshox_reverb_service/



Das ist die Anleitung zur Standartentlüftung der "Fernbedienung", für die korrekte Funktion der Stütze bringt das recht wenig!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Februar 2013)

Lösung des Problems, obwohl ich erst seit kurzem ebenfalls eine Reverb habe und die damals nicht mochte...

Die Spannkraft des Schnellspanners am Sattelrohr... das Ding ist echt penibel bei Klemmkräften.

Das Luft ziehen kann ich nicht bestätigen, vermute aber ich hab einfach eine neuere Charge erwischt, die ersten Reihen hatten solche Probleme, oder es wurde zu oft daran rumgespielt.


----------



## XmuhX (10. Februar 2013)

Na du Leuchte...stalkst Du wieder alte Beiträge um einen auf schlau zu machen? 

Genau dafür sind neue Revisionen schliesslich da.
In meinem Fall hab ich das nagelneue 2013er Modell der Reverb umsonst erhalten, nachdem eingeschicken der defekten. 
Die funzt Astrein mit kleinen Verbesserungen...mal schauen was der Langzeittest so aussagt.

Die neue Lenkerklemmung die dabei war, ist perfekt. Ansonsten Sattelrohr entfetten, rein damit und Schnellspanner schliessen ohne großartig Gewalt anzuwenden, fertig. Wenn Du nun noch immer den Schnellspanner öffnest um die Höhe zu verstellen, machst Du was falsch!


----------



## sharky (10. Februar 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Die neue Klemmung die dabei war ist perfekt. Sattelrohr entfetten, rein damit und Klemmung schliessen, fertig. Wenn Du nun noch immer die Klemmung öffnest um die Höhe zu verstellen, machst Du was falsch!



was ist bei dir die "klemmung"? die liefern ja keinen schnellspanner mit, oder? so les ich dein post?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (10. Februar 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> was ist bei dir die "klemmung"? die liefern ja keinen schnellspanner mit, oder? so les ich dein post?!



Yop, Flüchtigkeitsfehler meinerseits! 
Habs geändert. Zum ersten wars die Lenkradklemmung mit schwarzer Einstellschraube, die nun auch schwerer einzustellen geht. Dann war der Schnellspanner gemeint.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Februar 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Yop, Flüchtigkeitsfehler meinerseits!
> Habs geändert. Zum ersten wars die Lenkradklemmung mit schwarzer Einstellschraube, die nun auch schwerer einzustellen geht. Dann war der Schnellspanner gemeint.



Ich mach mir sorgen, aber unerhört!

Wie ist denn die Sitzposition und Einschlag mit einem montierten Lenkrad, Hebelstellweite... etc... die Hupe bringt es jetzt aber, oder!


----------



## XmuhX (10. Februar 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ich mach mir sorgen, aber unerhört!
> 
> Wie ist denn die Sitzposition und Einschlag mit einem montierten Lenkrad, Hebelstellweite... etc... die Hupe bringt es jetzt aber, oder!


ROFL
Watn heut los!  ...gemeint war natürlich der Lenker. Aber n Bike mit Lenkrad klingt auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Februar 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Aber n Bike mit Lenkrad klingt auch nicht schlecht!



Ich hab mir eben die deutsche Erstausgabe von dem DIRT Magazin gekauft... und auf Seite 10 oder so das Bild hier entdeckt!

Ich hab nun Angst


----------



## mohlo (10. Mai 2013)

Habe das Problem ebenfalls an meiner Reverb (2011er). Werde diese heute einschicken und darum bitten gleich die Leitung gegen eine neue (mit verschraubtem Fitting) zu tauschen. Mal abwarten, ob die Reparatur (nicht der Leitungstausch) auf Kulanz erfolgt. Leider ist meine Reverb 2 Jahre + 1 Monat alt. ;-(


----------



## mohlo (16. Mai 2013)

Kleines Update (falls hier noch jemand mitliest):

Habe heute eine E-Mail erhalten: Meine defekte Stütze wurde kostenlos gegen eine neue ausgetauscht und befindet sich auf dem Postweg zu mir!

Wirklich toller und schneller Service von Sport Import. Und das obwohl seit einem Monat die Garantie abgelaufen war!


----------



## zwehni (27. Dezember 2014)

Heyho.

Ich greif den thread einfach mal auf.

Hab gestern ne kleine Enduro Tour gemacht. nach circa 10km merkte ich dass sich der sattel an der reverb hochziehen lässt. klassischer fall von entlüften hab ich mir gedacht. bin dann ganz normal weitergefahren. bis die reverb komplett den dienst versagte und nur noch so 2-3cm hochfuhr.

Hab dann gestern abend das bike 2-3 stunden in der Wohnung stehen gelassen um zu gucken ob es vllt nur am Öl liegt das sich ausgedehnt hat. Aber es kam keine Besserung. Hab die Reverb dann entlüftet. Wieder keine Besserung.

Ich hab das Gefühl die suppt etwas aus der Sattelstütze.

Kann das ne Dichtung sein?


----------



## --- (27. Dezember 2014)

Luftdruck (250psi) ist okay?

Wo suppt es heraus?



zwehni schrieb:


> Hab die Reverb dann entlüftet.


Du hast nur die Remote entlüftet, oder?


----------



## zwehni (27. Dezember 2014)

Beides. Sowohl Sattelstütze als auch Remote. 

Es suppt aus dem Schaft. Wo genau, konnte ich noch nicht ausmachen. Luftdruck ist tutti.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwehni (27. Dezember 2014)

so hab jetzt nochmal alles entlüftet. 
die sattelstütze funktioniert ungefähr 1/3. dann kann ich sie 2/3 weiter hochziehen bis sie die komplette höhe erreicht hat.

Any ideas?


----------



## --- (27. Dezember 2014)

Dann hast du beim Zusammenbau etwas falsch gemacht. Falsche Trennkolbenhöhe etc......irgendwo hast du einen Knopf drin. Und halt mal nachschauen wo das Öl rauskommt. Solange da etwas undicht ist brauchst du an eine korrekte Funktion gar nicht denken.



zwehni schrieb:


> dann kann ich sie 2/3 weiter hochziehen bis sie die komplette höhe erreicht hat.



Und dann schnappt sie aber wieder nach unten zurück, oder?


----------



## zwehni (27. Dezember 2014)

Beim Zusammenbau? Das Ding hat eine Saison komplett funktioniert. Also ist nicht neu eingebaut. sondern hat schon ihren dienst verrichtet


----------



## --- (27. Dezember 2014)

Du schreibst doch oben das du Remote UND Sattelstütze entlüftet hast. Um die Stütze zu entlüften muß man sie zerlegen.
Aber egal. Das Teil ist undicht. Und das wird wohl auch der Grund sein warum sie nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.



zwehni schrieb:


> Hab die Reverb dann entlüftet.





zwehni schrieb:


> Beides. Sowohl Sattelstütze als auch Remote.


----------



## zwehni (29. Dezember 2014)

also mit UND meinte ich dass ich sie sowohl über die Remote, als auch über die öffnung am unteren ende der sattelstütze entlüftet habe. gibt ja laut sram 2 varianten.

also ich habs jetzt gerade nochmal ausprobiert. Das gute Stück suppt wirklich.


----------



## --- (29. Dezember 2014)

zwehni schrieb:


> also mit UND meinte ich dass ich sie sowohl über die Remote, als auch über die öffnung am unteren ende der sattelstütze entlüftet habe. gibt ja laut sram 2 varianten.



Das ist aber beides der Remotebereich und nicht der Stützenbereich. Um dein Problem zu lösen brauchst du leider einen vollen Service.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwehni (29. Dezember 2014)

ah gut. also einschicken. das gute stück ist ja gerade erst 8 monate alt.
Direkt bei sport import einschicken?


----------



## --- (29. Dezember 2014)

Nee, das geht nicht mehr. Mußt du über deinen Händler einschicken lassen. Der schickt es dann weiter zu Sram nach Schweinfurt.


----------



## Eine_Dropsau (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute, 
auch bei mir tauchte nun dieses beschrieben Problem auf. Habe die Reverb bereits zum zweiten Mal entlüftet und ich kann sagen, dass sie def. keine Luft zieht oder irgendwo undicht ist. Optisch alles Tip Top. Trotzdem sinkt sie immer wieder unter Last um ca. 1-1,5cm ab, sobald ich mich draufsetze. Hat denn hier schon Jemand die Erfahrung gemacht und den Service selber gemacht? RS bietet ja extra ein Service Kit (1A) an und sogar ein gutes Video, wo alles sehr detailreich erklärt wird. Werkzeug ist alles vorhanden und zwei linke Hände habe ich auch nicht. Macht es Sinn, dass vorher einmal zu probieren? Ich kann mir noch nicht erklären, wo genau das Problem für diesen Defekt liegt. Bin für jeden Tip echt dankbar. LG Phil


----------



## zwehni (1. Februar 2015)

Also ich hab einfach meine Garantie (hatte noch welche) in anspruch genommen und das ding zu bike components zurückgeschickt. die haben es eingeschickt und 2 wochen später hatte ich eine niegelnagelneue reverb.

Also das war die sauberste variante die man machen konnte.


----------



## Eine_Dropsau (1. Februar 2015)

Ja nur leider werde ich keine Garantieansprüche mehr haben....


----------



## -Daniel L.- (3. Februar 2015)

Servus,
hatte das gleiche Problem, habe dann den kompletten Service gemacht.

Hier gibts noch weitere Infos:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-reverb-gibt-nach.600443/

dazu du die passenden Videos:





1-4

oder:







Viel spass beim schrauben

Grüsse


----------



## Eine_Dropsau (3. Februar 2015)

Hi Daniel, danke für die Videos. ich werds dann wohl mal mit schrauben versuchen. War das Problem bei dir danach behoben? Wie lange hat die Stütze danach gehalten? Hoffe es ist nicht gleich wieder aufgetreten. 

Phil


----------



## -Daniel L.- (4. Februar 2015)

Nach dem Service war das Problem behoben, seitdem läuft die Reverb einwandfrei


----------



## Eine_Dropsau (4. Februar 2015)

okay danke dir für die Rückmeldung, werde mich mal dran versuchen .....


----------



## pinguin (8. Februar 2015)

So, bin jetzt auch bei dem Mist dabei... 8 Monate alte Reverb Stealth, sinkt ca. 1 cm ein - von heute auf morgen. Händler hatte mir davon nach der Montage schon berichtet, dass sowas passieren kann - gerne gleich am Anfang der Nutzung. Dachte, ich habe Glück...

Es spielt keine Rolle, ob Speed hoch oder niedrig eingestellt ist, es spielt auch keine Rolle, wie die Klemmung der Stütze ist (warum auch, die Stütze hat mit seit Montage unveränderter Klemmung bis heute sauber gearbeitet). 

Nach Öffnen der Madenschraube an der Lenkerbetätigung (mehrfach auf/zu, jeweils dazwischen die Stütze auf/ab bewegt) verringerte sich das Spiel allerdings. Ich behaupte, auf rund 5 mm.

Ich hasse das... Glump, trauriges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (8. Februar 2015)

falls jemand so eine absinkende stütze hat (normal oder stealth) kann er/ sie sich bei mir melden, hätte da eventuell interesse, weil ich noch ersatzteile brauche!


----------



## sharky (8. Februar 2015)

pinguin schrieb:


> Nach Öffnen der Madenschraube an der Lenkerbetätigung (mehrfach auf/zu, jeweils dazwischen die Stütze auf/ab bewegt) verringerte sich das Spiel allerdings. Ich behaupte, auf rund 5 mm.


naja, wenn sich durch einen eingriff an der anlenkung das problem verringern lässt, dann spricht doch alles dafür, dass es nicht an der stütze an sich liegt sondern einfach an der anlenkung. wieso versuchst du es nicht nochmal. oder entlüftest bzw. befüllst frisch?


----------



## pinguin (9. Februar 2015)

Weil das alles ein alter Scheissdreck ist. Die Stütze zum Entlüften ausbauen nervt mich jetzt schon an... So gern ich die grundsätzliche Funktion habe, so ungern frickle ich da dran rum. Ist ja nicht so, dass die Leitungsverlegung bei meinem Göppel trivial war.


----------



## Eine_Dropsau (9. Februar 2015)

Außerdem kann ich behaupten, dass Entlüften bei diesem Problem rein gar nichts bringt.


----------



## Deleted 168318 (11. Februar 2015)

*NoIDEaFOraNAme #25*

Danke für den Hinweis mit der Spannkraft des Schnellspanners!
Darauf wäre ich lange Zeit nicht gekommen! Jetzt funkt meine Stealth wieder 1A!!!

Gott Sei Dank gibt es Foren


----------



## Deleted 168318 (13. Februar 2015)

Hey hab da mal eine Frage!
Meine Reverb verliert innerhalb von 48h fast die komplette Luft aus der Luftkammer! Was läuft da falsch!
Hat schon jemand dieses Problem gehabt? Wie habt ihr es gelöst!
Ich will das Teil nicht zur Reparatur einschicken!?


----------



## pinguin (24. Februar 2015)

Habe die Tage die Stealth ausgebaut (was'n Rotz..., Leitungsführungen lösen, Ölschlauch nachführen, vorsichtig rausziehen, nen zweites Paar Hände zum Halten der Stütze, kleinen Gabelschlüssel finden...) und durch Druck auf die Werkbank getestet: Das Problem des Absinken hat genau gar nix mit der Betätigung zu tun, die 1-3 cm Einsinken kriegt man locker durch rel. sanften Druck auf die Stütze bewerkstelligt. Weiterhin: Luftdruck spielt auch keine Rolle. Meine Reverb hatte noch rund 200 PSI nach den 8 Monaten Nutzung (k.A. mit wieviel Druck sie ausgeliefert wurde). Das Aufpumpen auf 250 PSI brachte keinerlei Unterschied. Also Stütze zum Händler gekarrt. Abwarten, bis Austausch da ist. Wenn das nochmals passiert, dann werde ich grätzig... Ein Teil für den stolzen Preis sollte schon mehr können als Schwierigkeiten machen. Bin ja nicht der Einzige, dem das passiert, mein Händler kriegt häufiger defekte Stützen rein...


----------



## ditt (26. Februar 2015)

Ich hab eine nagelneue Reverb Stealth Mod. 2014 am Bike montiert. Beim ersten Kontakt mit der Stütze scheint alles OK zu sein, kein Einsinken feststellbar. Nun hab ich vorschriftsmäßig zuerst das Handbuch gelesen, dort steht:

*Sie können die Sattelstütze von Hand nach oben stellen, ohne die Fernbedienung zu betätigen, indem Sie den Sattel mit ausreichend Kraft nach oben ziehen. *

Darauf hin habe ich mir gedacht ich kann zum Wiegen das Rad am Sattel auf die Waage hängen. Das habe ich bei abgesenkter Stütze gemacht und das sollte ja lt. Handbuch OK sein. Jedenfalls ist die Stütze dann durch das Gewicht des Bikes rausgefahren. Nun sinkt die Stütze aber mindestens 60 mm !!! beim Draufsitzen ein. Eine Remote-Leitungsentlüftung habe ich gemacht, das hat gar nichts verändert.

Warum steht so ein Blödsinn im Handbuch, wenn daß Rausziehen am Sattel die Stütze sofort in ihrer Funktion unbrauchbar macht. Mann ich bin echt sauer, ich bin noch keinen einzigen Meter mit dem neuen Bike gefahren und jetzt kann ich die Stütze einschicken. Ich hab keinen Bock die unbenützte Stütze komplett zu zerlegen. Was meint ihr dazu. Passiert das bei der nächsten Austausch-Reverb Stealth sofort wieder beim Anheben, oder hat meine Stütze einen Fehler?


----------



## -Daniel L.- (26. Februar 2015)

Habe jahrelang mein Bike mit dem Sattel in den Montageständer mit eingefahrener Sattelstütze gehängt. Kann mir vorstellen das es sich nachteilig auf die Mechanik auswirkt. Aber ein anheben oder kurzes einhängen am Sattel sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein.

Dabei sind 60mm schon viel nach so kurzer Zeit, Kann in dem Fall auch andere Ursachen haben, würde darum die Stütze einschicken.
Hast du mal den Luftdruck kontrolliert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (27. Februar 2015)

Normalerweise war das immer der Vorbote vom Absacken. Wenn die noch 100%ig funktioniert lässt die sich nicht einfach von Hand ausziehen


----------



## ditt (27. Februar 2015)

-Daniel L.- schrieb:


> Hast du mal den Luftdruck kontrolliert?


 
Ich habe den Luftdruck auf 250 psi erhöht, das Absacken ist immer noch da, etwas weniger weit, aber ca. 50 mm sind es immer noch.


----------



## colt73 (2. März 2015)

Habe mich am Wochenende auch mal an die Reverb gemacht und ausgiebig (insgesamt drei mal) und nach SRAM Anleitung entlüftet, sowie den Luftdruck auf etwas mehr als 250psi gebracht (danke ans Forum!). 
Eigentlich läuft sie ganz gut runter und wieder hoch. Aber der Sattel bleibt nicht 100%ig in der höchsten Position, sondern lässt sich ca. 1cm reindrücken. Zum biken macht mir das nicht so viel aus, sollte aber dennoch nicht sein. 
Weiß jemand, wie man das gelöst bekommt?


----------



## ditt (2. März 2015)

In der Reverb Stealth Wartungsanleitung 2014 steht auf S. 7:
*Wenn Sie die Reverb Stealth zusammendrücken können, ohne den Fernbedienseinsteller zu betätigen, muss die Sattelstütze zur Reparatur an ein zugelassenes RockShox-Service-Center gesendet werden. Versuchen Sie nicht die Sattelstütze zu zerlegen oder zu warten.*

???


----------



## piilu (2. März 2015)

Würde mich auch mal interessiren warum man ausgerechnet diesen Defekt nicht selbst reparieren soll, im Video wird ja auch dadrauf hingewiesen


----------



## DeadMeat (4. März 2015)

Beim dem Einsinken muss definitiv ein Service gemacht werden. Da bringt ein Entlüften nichts. Auch ohne Entlüften darf die Stütze nicht von selbst einsinken.
Einfach Schritt für Schritt die Servicevideos von Rock Shox durcharbeiten (sind inkl. Entlüften 5 Videos)
Ich würde dann aber gleich neue Dichtungen verwenden. Das Basis-Kit kostet gerade mal ca. 5€. Das 2,5WT Gabelöl kostet auch nicht die Welt. Das Spezialwerkzeug für den Service ist mit ca. 10€ auch recht günstig.
Also ca. 20€ und ca. 2h Arbeit beim ersten Mal und die Stütze ist wie neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ditt (4. März 2015)

Meine nagelneue Reverb Stealth wird ausgetauscht, ich greif da innerhalb der Garantie sicher nichts an. Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu wertvoll.

Wenn ich nun bei der neuen Sattelstütze das mache was im Handbuch geschrieben steht - als Test quasi - also den Sattel herausziehen ohne den Fernbedienhebel zu drücken, da darf die Stütze keine Luft saugen und die Stütze darf bei Belastung dann nicht einsinken. Wenn das Problem wieder auftritt, dann halt abermals reklamieren. Oder haben alle Reverb Stealth ein Problem mit dem Rausziehen?


----------



## colt73 (6. März 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Beim dem Einsinken muss definitiv ein Service gemacht werden. Da bringt ein Entlüften nichts. Auch ohne Entlüften darf die Stütze nicht von selbst einsinken.
> Einfach Schritt für Schritt die Servicevideos von Rock Shox durcharbeiten (sind inkl. Entlüften 5 Videos)
> Ich würde dann aber gleich neue Dichtungen verwenden. Das Basis-Kit kostet gerade mal ca. 5€. Das 2,5WT Gabelöl kostet auch nicht die Welt. Das Spezialwerkzeug für den Service ist mit ca. 10€ auch recht günstig.
> Also ca. 20€ und ca. 2h Arbeit beim ersten Mal und die Stütze ist wie neu.




Danke für die Antwort. Habe mich bisher noch nicht an einen Service eines gefederten Bauteils gewagt, aber das klingt erstmal nicht unmöglich. 
Ich frage mich aber, ob der Service echt was bringen kann. Da wird doch nur alles auseinandergebaut, gesäubert, ggfs. werden neue Dichtungen eingesetzt und dann wird alles wieder zusammengebaut. Wo ist da der Schritt, der relevant für das (leichte) Absinken der Stütze ist? 
Weiß jemand, was der Service in der Werkstatt ungefähr kosten würde? 


rideon!
colt73


----------



## DeadMeat (6. März 2015)

colt73 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Habe mich bisher noch nicht an einen Service eines gefederten Bauteils gewagt, aber das klingt erstmal nicht unmöglich.
> Ich frage mich aber, ob der Service echt was bringen kann. Da wird doch nur alles auseinandergebaut, gesäubert, ggfs. werden neue Dichtungen eingesetzt und dann wird alles wieder zusammengebaut. Wo ist da der Schritt, der relevant für das (leichte) Absinken der Stütze ist?
> Weiß jemand, was der Service in der Werkstatt ungefähr kosten würde?
> 
> ...


Wenn die Stütze einsinkt ist Luft in der Ölkammer. Und die ist nach dem richtigen Zusammenbauen nicht mehr in der Ölkammer. Aber warum war Luft in der Ölkammer? Deswegen gleich neue Dichtungen, sonst hält der Effekt nicht lange 

Das Entlüften selbst ist ja nur für das Öffnen und Schliessen des Ventils zuständig. D.h. wenn nicht entlüftet ist, kann man die Stütze nicht einfahren. Aber komprimieren darf sie sich trotzdem nicht lassen. Ist einfach so, als wenn man den Remote-Knopf nicht drücken würde.

Bei Flatout-Suspension kostet der Service mit neune Dichtungen 59€ + vermutlich Versankosten:
http://www.flatout-suspension.de/index.php/service/rock-shox

Ich hoffe dir hiermit geholfen zu haben


----------



## pinguin (14. März 2015)

Seit gestern habe ich ne neue Stütze. Wiedereinbau problemlos, wenn man auf de Anschluss an der  Stütze ein Tröpfchen von der Brühe drauf gibt, die im Hydraulikschlauch ist - k.A., was das für ne Plörre ist. Dann zusammenschrauben und alles wieder vertüddeln, wie es sich gehört. Entlüften war nicht nötig.

Allerdings ist die Wartezeit von 3 Wochen ein schlechter Witz gewesen - Händler kann da nix dafür...


----------



## janisj (14. März 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Beim dem Einsinken muss definitiv ein Service gemacht werden. Da bringt ein Entlüften nichts.



Es gibt ein Lösung ohne die Stutze zu zerlegen so lange die O-ringe noch iO sind ( Model 2011):
Rock Shox Reverb gibt nach


----------



## pinguin (22. März 2015)

Nach ner Handvoll Ausfahrten mit der neuen Stütze: Ich meine, die Stützen weisen deutliche Unterschiede auf. Die Vorgängerstütze musste, damit sie einfuhr, auf der Sattelspitze belastet werden, die Neue rutscht rein, wie sie soll - egal, wie ich sitze. So stelle ich mir die Funktion ja auch vor.

Möglicherweise gibt es da nen Zusammenhang, was das frühzeitige Aufgeben der Klemmfunktion angeht?


----------



## pinguin (19. April 2015)

Das schöne Reinrutschen hat sich mittlerweilen erledigt... Scheinbar geht das nur gut, wenn Stütze nagelneu. Also muss wieder der Boppes leicht nach vorne, damit die Angelegenheit ins Rutschen kommt. Scheißteil, überteuertes.


----------



## DeadMeat (19. April 2015)

Also ich weiß nicht was du machst, aber ich kenne keine einzige Reverb die an der Spitze belastet werden muss um einzufahren.
Ich fahre an diversen Bikes seit ca. 2 Jahren Reverbs (Normale und Stealth). Keine muss an der SPitze belastet werden. Ich belaste dort wo ich auch sitze: in der Mitte


----------



## pinguin (21. April 2015)

Wenn ich mittig sitzen bleibe: Es passiert dann genau gar nix. Wie geschrieben, am Anfang war das nicht so, nun, nach wenigen Wochen isses aber so. Ich meine, man kann sich dran gewöhnen, aber ich hätte mir da mehr Qualität erhofft. An mir liegt das nicht, das liegt an der Stütze, dass steht zweifelsfrei fest. Eines steht auch fest: falls nochmal ne versenkbare Stütze ins Haus "muss", nix von diesem Hersteller mehr.

Ach ja, ich kenne auch mehrere Reverbs. Da gibt es solche und solche. Und dann noch welche, die gar nicht mehr ausfahren


----------



## DeadMeat (21. April 2015)

Dann hab ich wohl bisher Glück gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (23. August 2015)

Was ne verdammte Drecksscheisse, dieses Teil von einer Reverb... Die Tauschstütze hat seit längerer Zeit das gleiche, bescheidene Ansprechverhalten wie meine 1. Reverb und seit ein paar Ausfahrten gesellt sich dazu, dass das Ding nun statt 1 cm halt 3 mm einsackt. Ne Reverb einer Freundin macht das Gleiche. Liegt nun wieder der gleiche (interne) Fehler vor oder lassen sich die 3 mm mit Entlüften abstellen? Luftdruck dürfte hier nichts zu sagen haben, oder?


----------



## --- (23. August 2015)

pinguin schrieb:


> Liegt nun wieder der gleiche (interne) Fehler vor oder lassen sich die 3 mm mit Entlüften abstellen?



Ja, entlüften. Aber nicht die Remoteleitung sondern die Stütze ansich.



pinguin schrieb:


> Die Tauschstütze hat seit längerer Zeit das gleiche, bescheidene Ansprechverhalten wie meine 1. Reverb



Wie fest ziehst du deine Klemme an? Die Reverb reagiert da sehr empfindlich drauf und klemmt.


----------



## pinguin (24. August 2015)

Danke für die Tips 

Die Klemmung ist nicht fest, halt nach Gefühl, so dass sie nicht reinrutscht bzw. sich verdreht. Habe so nen kleinen Dremomentschl. nicht. Denke aber eher nicht, dass die Klemme das Problem verursacht, denn ich habe an der Schraube nach der Erstmontage nie mehr was geändert. Am Anfang war das Verhalten ja 1a, wurde aber nach rund 10 Ausfahrten zunehmend schlechter.


----------



## pinguin (24. August 2015)

Hmmm... Du hast aber Recht mit deiner Info: Habe die Klemmung etwas gelockert, das Verhalten besserte sich beim Test im Keller sofort. Wenn die Stütze hält, isses gut...


----------



## Pintie (29. August 2015)

so habe das jetzt auch wieder. 
meine erste reverb stealth 150mm hat knapp 2 jahre gehalten und ist dann von heute auf morgen 3cm eingesunken. 
hab da von RS eine neue bekkommen.

jetzt 6monate später wieder das gleiche. von heute auf morgen sackt das Teil 4cm ein. 

und diesmal habe ich darauf geachtet nicht am sattel zu ziehen wenn die Stütze nicht ganz draußen ist.

muss ich wohl wieder einschicken.


----------



## pinguin (7. September 2015)

Das Rad stand nun gut ne Woche im Keller, heute habe ich mal nach dem Rechten geschaut und siehe da, die Stütze war komplett ausgefahren und fuhr nach Belastung auch sofort wieder aus. Sprich, kein Arretieren mehr möglich. Luftdruck der Stütze ist unverändert bei rund 200 PSI, Knopf der Fernbedienung bewegt sich auch, nur klemmen tut die Stütze nicht. Muss nun das Gesamtsystem entlüftet werden oder ist da etwas defekt?

Falls Entlüften erforderlich: Ich habe mittlerweilen herausgefunden, dass die normale Reverb den Entlüftungsanschluss am Kopf der Stütze hat, die Stealth am Ansatz des Hydraulikschlauchs. Ein Tutorial zum Entlüften der Stealth finde ich leider nicht. Wie geht ihr hier vor, denn das Rad kann ja nicht im Montageständer geklemmt werden und drei bis vier Hände habe ich auch nicht...


----------



## pinguin (7. September 2015)

Nachdem ich mir ne dritte Hand gebaut habe und den Entlüftungszirkus durchgemacht habe - es war allerdings einiges an Luft im System: Selbe Situation wie vorher. Die Stütze läßt sich beliebig eindrücken und fährt sofort wieder aus. Ich bin soweit, dass ich das Ding als technisch ungeeignet für mich abstemple und mal wieder zum Händler damit latsche...


----------



## pinguin (8. September 2015)

Das Radl ist beim Händler - Stütze wird getauscht. In dem Zusammenhang hatte ich nachgefragt, was es mit dem leichten Einsinken um ca. 3 mm auf sich hat: Läßt sich nicht durch Entlüften beheben, Stütze weist in dem Fall den gleichen Defekt auf, wie wenn es 3 cm wären. Sieht so aus, als ob ich die Stütze alle paar Wochen/Monate tauschen lasse, bis der Hersteller mal eine Neuauflage rausbringt, die qualitativ dem entspricht, was man für das Schweinegeld auch erwarten darf.


----------



## pinguin (19. September 2015)

Stütze wurde innerhalb drei Tagen anstandslos getauscht. 2016 kommt wohl was Neues. Vllt. muss ich bis dahin noch ein/zweimal tauschen. Hoffentlich ist dann aber endlich Ruhe für die nächsten 10 Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (6. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Stealth hat jetzt rund 2,5 Jahre durch gehalten. Jetzt hatte ich sie demontiert und wohl etwas falsch gemacht -> sie sinkt immer ein, hält die ausgefahrene Position nicht. Ich werde sie heute mal zum Händler bringen und hoffen das er sie mir kostenfrei einschickt (hab sie nicht von ihm). Mal sehen.
Ein selbst gemachter Service mit dem A2 Service Kit (für die Modelle ab 2013) wird wohl nicht helfen oder?


LG Jens


----------



## Kopfsache (6. Oktober 2015)

Luftdruck stimmt aber, oder?


----------



## JENSeits (7. Oktober 2015)

Jop. Die Werkstatt hatze auch schon entlüften probiert ... jetzt wird sie morgen wohl in die Post gehen


----------



## JENSeits (8. Oktober 2015)

ha die 2te Werkstatt hat es dann hinbekommen - so wünscht man sich das! funktioniert wieder einwandfrei!
es fehlte wohl Luft in der oberen Kammer ...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. Oktober 2015)

Meine alte non-Stealth war nach <1 Jahr schon viel fertiger (Spiel, paar mm absinken, etc) als jetzt die (neuere) Stealth nach >1 Jahr - Zufall oder hat sich da was gebessert?

__

Dafür hat sich ein Plastikstückchen vom Hebel verabschiedet - gibts sowas auch außerhalb des 35€ (  )"Lever-Kits"?


----------



## Kopfsache (11. Oktober 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ...es fehlte wohl Luft in der oberen Kammer ...



Deshalb die Frage nach dem Luftdruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloriLori (11. Oktober 2015)

Also falls jemand ne 31.6 mit 150mm Hub hat die absinkt. Ich hätte da Interesse dran. Ich benötige noch nen Ersatzteilspender für meine.


----------



## --- (11. Oktober 2015)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Ich benötige noch nen Ersatzteilspender für meine.



Bis auf das äußere Rohr und den Airshaft sind alle gleich.


----------



## keF (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo Radler,

ich habe leider auch das Problem, dass meine Sattelstütze sich 2-3cm absenkt ohne Knopfbetätigung. Ich lese immer etwas über das Entlüften oder den Austausch einer Gummidichtung. Gibt es irgendwo Bilder welche Dichtung betroffen ist? 

Mir geht es darum ob ich Spezialwerkzeug von Rock Shox für den Wechsel benötige oder nicht (nicht gerade billig).

Luftdruck ist meistens bei 200psi....obwohl ich den auf 250psi erhöhe. Denke es kann nur an einer Dichtung liegen....wie bei vielen anderen. Danke schonmal vorab


----------



## xrated (19. Januar 2016)

ich glaube Seal Head und IFP sind betroffen





das entlüften hilft wahrscheinlich nur für ein paar Tage, möchte nicht wissen wieviele so ihre alte Stütze verhökern


----------



## keF (19. Januar 2016)

Ist auch eine Frechheit, dass der Kunde für das auftretende Problem zahlen muss. Das Internet ist voll mit Leuten, die das Problem mit ihrer Sattelstütze haben. Mein örtlicher Händler hat auch bereits mehrere eingeschickt. Ich möchte es ungerne einschicken für teures Geld, wenn das Problem wie bei einigen anderen Usern nach wenige Monate wieder auftritt.

*Trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen, welche Dichtung in den meisten Fällen verrutsch/verdreht ist.*

@xrated : Danke für deine Hilfe. Ich habe gesehen, dass es 4 Teile dazu gibt.

Gruß

KeF


----------



## xrated (19. Januar 2016)

Ich habs schon mal in einem anderen Thread geschrieben aber es könnte Sinn machen die betreffenden O-Ringe gleich gegen X-Ringe zu tauschen und vielleicht hält die Stütze dann eine gute Zeit länger.







Die kritischen Stellen türkis von denen ich denke das es da Probleme gibt (dynamische Dichtung):


----------



## pinguin (11. Juni 2016)

pinguin schrieb:


> Stütze wurde innerhalb drei Tagen anstandslos getauscht. 2016 kommt wohl was Neues. Vllt. muss ich bis dahin noch ein/zweimal tauschen. Hoffentlich ist dann aber endlich Ruhe für die nächsten 10 Jahre.



Das schrob ich am 19. Sept. 2015. Heute ist es wieder so weit, die Stütze marschiert 3-5 mm rein (Abhängig von der Höhe, in der ich arretiere). Das Ding kotzt mich an, als nächstes kommt dann 1 cm - war bisher jedesmal so.

Werde also zum Händler gehen und fragen, ob es schon Modellpflege der Reverb gibt... Die nächste Austauschstütze *muss* die neue Generation sein, da bestehe ich drauf.


----------



## fatboyslim (20. August 2016)

Hi!
Ich hab das selbe Problem, ca. 2cm Einsinken beim Aufsetzen, aber meine fährt auch, wenn sie komplett eingefahren ist, diese ca. 2cm aus und federt das dann beim Aufsitzen wieder ein.
Kann ich "leicht" das Problem lösen oder einfach einschicken?!


----------



## Cobenzl (21. August 2016)

@ xrated: Die Zeichnung ist schon einmal eine gute Darstellung, kann aber nicht ganz richtig sein, denn der IFP / Trennkolben hat natürlich auf der einen Seite Luft, auf der anderen Seite ist aber Öl. Wo hast du die Grafik her ich such schon lange ein Funktionsschema. 

Der IFP wurde von RS ja geändert und ist beim Servicekit aus Kunststoff mit geänderten Dichtungen. Die weißen Ringe sind weg.


----------



## pinguin (11. September 2016)

Einschicken. Es gibt Leute, die zerlegen das Ding und kriegen das iwie geregelt. Habe weder Zeit noch Lust mit den Konstruktionsfehlern von irgendwelchen Bastelbuden meine Nerven zu quälen. Das neue Modell wird ja schon verbaut/verkauft usw. Von daher wäre ein Austausch zweckmäßig.

Seit 11. Juni bis heute hat sich an den 3-5 mm nichts geändert, was meine Stütze angeht. Werde das Thema in Kürze jedoch auch angehen, da möglicherweise eh noch ein Rahmenaustausch ansteht und die Stütze dann nicht benötigt wird - also kann ich die tote Zeit sinnvoll nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keF (23. Januar 2017)

Hi!

Die Rock Shox Reverb 2017 soll besser abgedichtet sein, und das Problem mit dem "Absacken" unter Last verhindern.
Kann jemand was zum 2017er Modell sagen?


----------



## Cobenzl (24. Januar 2017)

Meine Reverb (sicher noch mit dem alten IFP) macht keine Probleme, vielleicht einfach nur deswegen weil ich nur mit 120 PSI fahre. Reicht vollkommen für die Funktion, macht aber weniger Stress für den IFP. Wenn die Reverb einsinkt und man erhöht den Druck, hilft das ein wenig, weil auch die Luft, die ja bereits im Öl ist, auch mehr komprimiert wird, aber erhöht gleichzeitig den Stress für die IFP Dichtungen.

Mich würde interessieren ob andere auch mit weniger Drück in der Reverb fahren und was es da für Erfahrungen gibt.


----------



## Deihlos (24. Januar 2017)

keF schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Die Rock Shox Reverb 2017 soll besser abgedichtet sein, und das Problem mit dem "Absacken" unter Last verhindern.
> Kann jemand was zum 2017er Modell sagen?


Ich bin die B1 mit 170mm jetzt ein halbes Jahr gefahren. --> Katastrophe (vorher altes Modell mit 125 Hub auch eine Ersatzstütze bekommen weil die abgesackt ist)
alle 2 Wochen musst ich den Remote entlüften außerdem war die Stütze 2 mal in den 6 Monaten in der Fachwerkstatt beim Service weil se abgesackt ist! Hab die Schnauze voll jetzt habe eine Ersatz über bike-discount bekommen die geht jetzt auch wieder zurück und ich versuch mein Glück mit der Revive von BikeYoke!


----------



## keF (24. Januar 2017)

Deihlos schrieb:


> Ich bin die B1 mit 170mm jetzt ein halbes Jahr gefahren. --> Katastrophe (vorher altes Modell mit 125 Hub auch eine Ersatzstütze bekommen weil die abgesackt ist)
> alle 2 Wochen musst ich den Remote entlüften außerdem war die Stütze 2 mal in den 6 Monaten in der Fachwerkstatt beim Service weil se abgesackt ist! Hab die Schnauze voll jetzt habe eine Ersatz über bike-discount bekommen die geht jetzt auch wieder zurück und ich versuch mein Glück mit der Revive von BikeYoke!



Das ist sehr schade!

Meine Rock Shox von 2012 macht nur Probleme. Trotz Service und Entlüften dauert es nicht lange bis die bekannten Probleme wieder auftauchen! 

Ich dachte mit der 2-Fach-Dichtung beim 2017er Modell hätte Rock Shox aus ihren Fehlern gelernt und wäre alles wieder gut.

Wer kann noch seine Erfahrung mit dem 2017er Modell mitteilen?

Gruß

keF


----------



## AndreasHN (29. März 2017)

Meine B1 (zumindest Goldener Schriftzug an der Stütze) am Twoface sackt bei Belastung spürbar ab und knackt recht laut beim Bergauf pedalieren. Wenn ich sie entlaste, fährt sie die paar mm bis Anschlag aber wieder aus.
Zudem hat sie minimal Spiel, wenn ich den Sattel rechts/links drehe. Hatte wegen dem lauten Knacken schon den Sattel selbst in Verdacht und getauscht, knackt aber immernoch. Propain meinte ich soll die Stütze entlüften. Bringt das was oder soll ich das Ding besser einschicken?


----------



## sparkfan (29. März 2017)

Einschicken, wenn du noch Garantie hast.


----------



## Deihlos (29. März 2017)

Schau dir mal mein Beitrag weiter oben auf der Seite an..
Ähnliche Probleme immer wieder entlüftet keine Besserung..hab se dann gewandelt bekommst direkt eine neue ..dann kannst für dich entscheiden ob du die behalten willst ..bike-discount war so nett und hat gesagt ich bekomm dass Geld zurück und bin auf die Revive umgestiegen!


----------



## AndreasHN (29. März 2017)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich habe eben erst den Beitrag weiter vorne gesehen:



pinguin schrieb:


> Das Radl ist beim Händler - Stütze wird getauscht. In dem Zusammenhang hatte ich nachgefragt, was es mit dem leichten Einsinken um ca. 3 mm auf sich hat: Läßt sich nicht durch Entlüften beheben, Stütze weist in dem Fall den gleichen Defekt auf, wie wenn es 3 cm wären.



Die Stütze war im Komplettrad von Propain verbaut worden (August 2016). Dann melde ich mich dort nochmal, oder muss das Ding direkt an RockShox


----------



## jonasrueger (29. März 2017)

AndreasHN schrieb:


> [...] oder muss das Ding direkt an RockShox



An RockShox schickt nur dein Händler (leider nicht für Endkunden möglich). Also zu Propain oder zu deinem lokalen Händler - je nachdem, wer dir das Bike verkauft hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (25. Juni 2017)

Meine neue Reverb sinkt nun auch ca 1cm ab


keF schrieb:


> Das ist sehr schade!
> 
> Meine Rock Shox von 2012 macht nur Probleme. Trotz Service und Entlüften dauert es nicht lange bis die bekannten Probleme wieder auftauchen!
> 
> ...



Macht die gleichen Probleme wie das 2015er Modell, sackt nun auch ab. Geht zurück.


----------

